
Cheetah Mobile Accused for Committing Ad Fraud Using Click Injection Technique - niar88
https://www.eyerys.com/articles/news/cheetah-mobile-accused-committing-ad-fraud-using-click-injection-technique
======
masonic
This appears to be a slightly reworked extract of

[https://www.xda-developers.com/cheetah-mobile-ad-fraud-
andro...](https://www.xda-developers.com/cheetah-mobile-ad-fraud-android-
apps/)

